# Επιπρόσθετα > Software Η/Υ >  >  Αρχαίο ελληνικό λεξικο

## ALAMAN

Για σας.
Ξέρετε που μπορώ να βρώ για να κατεβάσω κανένα καλό αρχαίο ελληνικό λεξικό;
Θέλω να έχει σημασίες των αρχαίων λέξεων (μετάφραση) απο τα νέα στα αρχαία και αντιστροφα.
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## otakis

για καλό κ αρχαίο λεξικό δε νομίζω να μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει κανείς....

αν κοιτάξεις όμως στο http://www.magenta.gr/gr/lexicon_aeg...dictionary.htm θα βρεις ένα άριστο ηλεκτρονικό λεξικό της αρχαίας ελληνικής γλώσσας, για να το αγοράσεις μιας που η τιμή του δεν είναι παράλογη  :Smile:

----------

